# Biscuit at 9 months



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't believe it's been 3 months since a last update. Biscuit is 9 months today and has grown into a 10.5kg little lump! - although still feels lean to me!

toothy play - a favourite game with my youngest!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Biscuit looks adorable 

Love his shaggy coat x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh hes gorgeous! 
Lola does toothy play with me sometimes too!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

How lovely!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Biscuit is lovely!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw, he is adorable. Lovely coat


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely photos Jane he looks like he's laughing


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Biscuit is scrummy and looks like loads of fun....can't wait to meet him one day x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Biscuit is scrummy and looks like loads of fun....can't wait to meet him one day x


I can't wait for the next London/Surrey meet so we can meet lots of poos, including Betty & Ted! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Biscuit is just gorgeous - and he's got such white teeth. Do you clean them?!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very rarely! In fact I cleaned them today! He did have a raw diet for the first months along with a stag bar that really helped with teething. Now he tends to chew on a hoof every night, which I hope helps to keep them clean as I'm not very good at remembering to do this.

Hope you're having a great holiday! Love the pics of Saffi's holiday too! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

He is absolutley gorgeous, and yeah, what a great set of chompers he has!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He has a good set of teeth! Hattie is good at showing her teeth but when Minton arrives hope he has a thick skin!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh he's so cute, thanks for the update!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

9 months already wow ... and Biscuit is as gorgeous as ever  

Love the toothy play xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy he is!! xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Biscuit does look like a very cuddly dog!:hug:


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

What a handsome dog! Be interesting to see if Hattie turns out to be similar to him in any way!


----------

